# Share your Close Ups



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

Here is a favorite close up shot of Tucker.










I am sure you guys have some favorite close up shots!


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Meg*

OK. Here's Meg. Cheated really as had to crop photo!! But love this photo of her so much.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

*Asha and Hudson close p*

Love the close ups posted , keep them coming.
Here is Hudson and Asha.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My boys....


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

I love dlose ups. Here is Paco.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Daniel (Danny)








Had to post this one of him, too









Jasper









Jasmine, who is half golden


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Here's Jazz, Sunny & Maggie


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

My silly girl Sierra (RIP)


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

And of course I can't forget Simon. One photo he didn't look too happy, so I had to submit a smiling one too! For some reason, he isn't too fond of the camera.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow Rik, that pic is stunning!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Lilah and Robbie


----------



## jendmb (Jan 13, 2008)

here's one of maddy resting on the couch, one of her favorite spots.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Maddie chewing on a stick


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

These are all great photos!!!  I honestly think goldens have the sweetest and most loyal face.


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

Here I come!!


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom (Nov 10, 2006)

Wilson


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Lucy, after peeking in the shower to check up on me.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Enjoyed the close ups- Goldens are the best subjects ever to photograph.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Awesome pics in this thread! Love it, love it!


Serious Loocie









and serious Sadie









...and sleepy snuggle buds.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Here is Ike in the yard recently, it's also my avatar photo

















And here is Sam, my Bridge Boy 
He's my signature photo


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Here is one of Liam's close ups.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Paula, I've said it before...I love that pic of your Sam:smooch:!

And Wilson's Real mom...your Wilson and my Sadie could be twins, lol


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

JoEllen--Daisy has looong eye lashes! She looks so pretty.

And Paula, I love the picture of Ike!


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Here is Sweet Katie


----------



## Moonbuggy (Dec 6, 2014)

View attachment 877277


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

It's "a cheater", but...








Besides, I don't think y'all could take this in full resolution. 🤣


----------



## SeaGlass925 (Mar 12, 2020)

One of many


----------



## Atis (Jul 8, 2014)

Silly David


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Our Red Fox's Focus!


----------



## granite7 (Oct 5, 2020)

Bella


----------



## davmar77 (May 5, 2017)




----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Maggie passed out before I could even turn the projector on haha


----------



## Aidan0311 (Jun 12, 2019)

Aidan loves to cuddle. Aidan Le Pew, ha❤


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

Ex-King Robbie the Koala Dustin just became an American Citizen via YGRR.I believe this would be a picture worth for his new American Health Certificate 😘


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

ah, I like all these close ups!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Here's Honey from 2 years ago.


----------



## Redfisher1974 (Nov 9, 2020)

Gordy has a few good close ups!


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

Well,our Paul the Adonis definitely has it😘


----------



## kvar (Jun 4, 2009)

This little guy is Wally.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Our late Maddie...never enough toys to fetch?


----------



## CCoopz (Jun 2, 2020)

Cool dude Teddy chillaxing after a hard day walking and swimming. 

Ps excuse the scrappy looking fur he flopped down before I could dry him off


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Our boy ❤


----------

